# Myanmar's Rohingya problem



## waltky (Aug 19, 2014)

Myanmar Rohingya update...

*‘Rohingya’ becoming an unspoken word*
_Tue, Aug 19, 2014 - NO NAME GAME: The UN, the US and others appear to be caving in to pressure from Myanmar’s government not to use ‘Rohingya’ when talking about the besieged Muslims_


> Myanmar’s downtrodden Rohingya Muslims have been denied citizenship, targeted in deadly sectarian violence and corralled into dirty camps without aid. To heap on the indignity, Myanmar’s government is pressuring foreign officials not to speak the group’s name, and the tactic appears to be working.  UN officials say they avoid the term in public to avoid stirring tensions between the country’s Buddhists and Muslims. And after US Secretary of State John Kerry recently met with Burmese leaders, a senior US Department of State official told reporters the US thinks the name issue should be “set aside.”
> 
> That disappoints Tun Khin, president of the Burmese Rohingya Organisation UK. He said by not using it, governments are cooperating with a policy of repression.  “How will the rights of the Rohingya be protected by people who won’t even use the word `Rohingya’?” he said.  Myanmar’s government views the Rohingya as illegal immigrants from Bangladesh, not one of the 135 officially recognized ethnic groups. Longstanding discrimination against the stateless minority, estimated to number 1.3 million, has intensified as Myanmar has opened up after decades of military rule.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Rohingya children in Myanmar camps going hungry*
_Tue, Aug 12, 2014 - More than 140,000 Rohingya Muslims have been trapped in crowded, dirty camps since extremist Buddhist mobs began chasing them from their homes two years ago, killing up to 280 people_


> Born just over a year ago, Dosmeda Bibi has spent her entire short life confined to a camp for one of the world’s most persecuted religious minorities. And like a growing number of other Muslim Rohingya children who are going hungry, she’s showing the first signs of severe malnutrition.  Her stomach is bloated and her skin clings tightly to the bones of her tiny arms and legs. While others her age are sitting or standing, the baby girl cannot flip from her back to her stomach without a gentle nudge from her mom.  “I’m scared she won’t live much longer,” whispers Hameda Begum as she gazes into her daughter’s dark, sunken eyes. “We barely have any food. On some days I can only scrape together a few bites of rice for her to eat.”
> 
> Myanmar’s child malnutrition rate was already among the region’s highest, but it’s an increasingly familiar sight in the country’s westernmost state of Rakhine, which is home to almost all of the country’s 1.3 million Rohingya Muslims.  More than 140,000 have been trapped in crowded, dirty camps since extremist Buddhist mobs began chasing them from their homes two years ago, killing up to 280 people. The others are stuck in villages isolated by systematic discrimination, with restrictions on their movement and limited access to food, clean water, education and health care.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 25, 2014)

100k Muslims flee Myanmar...

*Number of Rohingya fleeing Myanmar tops 100,000*
_25 Oct.`14 ) — A growing sense of desperation is fueling a mass exodus of Rohingya Muslims from western Myanmar, with the number who have fled by boat since communal violence broke out two years ago now topping 100,000, a leading expert said Saturday._


> Chris Lewa, director of the nonprofit advocacy group Arakan Project, said there has been a huge surge since Oct. 15, with an average of 900 people per day piling into cargo ships parked off Rakhine state.  That's nearly 10,000 in less than two weeks, she noted, one of the biggest spikes yet.  Myanmar, a predominantly Buddhist nation of 50 million that only recently emerged from half a century of military rule, has an estimated 1.3 million Rohingya. Though many of their families arrived from neighboring Bangladesh generations ago, almost all have been denied citizenship. In the last two years, attacks by Buddhist mobs have left hundreds dead and 140,000 trapped in camps, where they live without access to adequate health care, education or jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 7, 2015)

Monks on the front line against Muslim invasion of Myanmar...

*Monks mobilize against Muslims*
_Mon, Sep 07, 2015 - BUDDHIST BULLY: Wirathu is the most well-known member of a group of Burmese monks who have been marginalizing Rohingya through their brand of nationalism_


> With a smile, Myanmar’s most notorious Buddhist monk boasts of the sleepless nights he endures on his self-appointed quest against the country’s Muslims — one that he claims has helped strip voting rights from hundreds of thousands of the religious minority.  Wirathu, whose anti-Muslim campaign has stoked religious tensions in the Buddhist-majority nation, said he spends most nights at his tranquil Mandalay monastery glued to his computer screen, streaming images from some of the world’s most violent Muslim militant organizations.
> 
> He then posts messages to his 91,000 Facebook followers, helping foment the idea that Buddhism is under threat.  “Many days I don’t sleep at all,” the monk, who goes by one name, told reporters, adding his work is so arduous that he lacks the time enjoyed by Burmese President Thein Sein and opposition leader Aung San Suu Kyi to “have family meals and put on makeup.”  Myanmar’s Muslims, who make up at least 5 percent of Myanmar’s population of 51 million, have a long history of involvement in public life.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 21, 2016)

Rohingya leavin' Myanmar in droves...

*Around 25,000 Rohingya left Myanmar camps in past year - U.N.*
_Mon Mar 21, 2016 - Around 25,000 members of the Rohingya Muslim minority group have left camps for displaced people in western Myanmar and returned to the communities they fled during sectarian violence in 2012, the United Nations said on Monday._


> The number of people still in camps has fallen to around 120,000 from 145,000 in Rakhine State, Vivian Tan, regional spokeswoman for the U.N. refugee agency, told Reuters.  The move will bolster optimism among ethnic communities in Myanmar that their situation may improve under the new government of Aung San Suu Kyi's National League for Democracy (NLD). The NLD won a landslide electoral win in November and is forming a government to take power on April 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 4, 2016)

Granny says, "Dat's right, call `em what dey are - Mooslums...




*Myanmar Wants US to Stop Referring to 'Rohingya'*
_ May 04, 2016 — Myanmar wants the U.S. Embassy to stop using the term “Rohingya,” when referring to the country’s unrecognized ethnic minority, a government official told VOA Wednesday.  “We will be happy if the embassy refrains from using this term,” said Aung Lin, permanent secretary of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Continued use of the word “will not be helpful to us,” he added._


> The official said, however, he is "not aware yet" whether the ministry on Tuesday made a formal request to the embassy about the terminology.  The embassy Wednesday declined to clarify whether there had been such communication the previous day, as reported by media. An embassy spokesman in Yangon, who did not want to be named, told VOA, “We do not comment on our diplomatic discussions with the government.”  U.S. Ambassador Scot Marciel, in an April 28 news conference, however, rejected eschewing the term even if Myanmar's government will not use it, saying it is normal practice for the United States and the international community to recognize that “communities anywhere have the ability to decide what they should be called. And normally when that happens we would call them what they want to be called. It’s not a political decision; it’s just a normal practice.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 1, 2017)

Muslims not goin' back to where they aren't wlecome...




*Rohingya Refugees in Bangladesh Vow Never to Return to Myanmar*
_January 01, 2017 - Authorities in Dhaka have demanded that Myanmar repatriate tens of thousands of Rohingya Muslims who crossed the border to escape what they say is persecution, and are now living illegally in Bangladesh._


> Myanmar says it will accept a small fraction of the refugee population now in Bangladesh, but the Rohingya themselves say they are unwilling to go back to Myanmar's Rakhine state. Refugee community leaders are appealing to "Rohingya-friendly" countries to take them in.  Ko Ko Linn, a Rohingya community leader in Bangladesh, told VOA that conditions in Myanmar had become unlivable, particularly in recent weeks, and "they do not want to return to this anti-Rohingya Myanmar."
> 
> 'Unlivable' situation
> 
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2017)

waltky said:


> Muslims not goin' back to where they aren't wlecome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




why is bangla desh which was CREATED to be a land for muslims so reluctant to embrace  its bretheren?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 2, 2017)

waltky said:


> 100k Muslims flee Myanmar...
> 
> *Number of Rohingya fleeing Myanmar tops 100,000*
> _25 Oct.`14 ) — A growing sense of desperation is fueling a mass exodus of Rohingya Muslims from western Myanmar, with the number who have fled by boat since communal violence broke out two years ago now topping 100,000, a leading expert said Saturday._
> ...



for those who do not remember-----FAR MORE  hindus fled the filth of Islamic oppression and rape and murder in  the early  1970s from what was then east Pakistan---and which became "bangla desh"   than muslims are fleeing  Myanmar.  
I cannot imagine why India or Nepal is letting them in-----bangla desh is MUSLIM---
a logical refuge for muslims


----------



## waltky (Jul 7, 2017)

UN refugee head stirin' the pot, stickin' his nose in where it don't belong...




*UN refugee head calls for citizenship for Myanmar's Rohingya*
_Jul 7,`17 -- The U.N.'s top official for refugee affairs said Friday that granting citizenship to members of Myanmar's Muslim Rohingya minority is crucial for achieving peace in the country's western state of Rakhine, but economic development is also necessary._


> United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees Filippo Grandi spoke in Bangkok after an official visit to Myanmar. The Rohingya face severe discrimination in Buddhist-majority Myanmar and were the targets of violence in Rakhine in 2012 that killed hundreds and drove about 140,000 people - predominantly Rohingya - from their homes to displacement camps, where most remain.  The Rohingya have long been denied citizenship, freedom of movement and basic rights in Myanmar, where they are often seen as illegal immigrants from neighboring Bangladesh, although many have lived in the area for generations.  "The Muslim community, the Rohingya community suffers from a set of rules and regulations that contributes to their marginalization," Grandi said at a news conference. "To this you must add the general situation of poverty and underdevelopment that affects everybody in the state of Rakhine."
> 
> He said that in addition to providing the Rohingya with more freedom of movement and social services, "The Rakhine state where both communities coexist must see more development. There is an urgent need for development investments that must be, however, inclusive of the two communities."  Grandi said he received assurances from Myanmar's top leader, Aung San Suu Kyi, that refugees from her country who have been sheltering in Thailand - many for decades - will be welcome back home.  More than 100,000 refugees from Myanmar, virtually all from ethnic minorities, live in camps in Thailand near the border. Decades of fighting between the Myanmar army and ethnic guerrillas drove them to seek shelter in Thailand.
> 
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 7, 2017)

good point----and the refugees who lie in the gutters of KOLKATA having been driven from their homes in
"EAST PAKISTAN"----now Bangla Desh------are ENTITLED to full compensation for their losses and HOMES
in   "BANGLADESH"   which must be declared a  SECULAR NON MUISLIM DEMOCRACY---forthwith.   Furthermore----the filth called  MALDIVES which has declared that all citizens must be adherents of the STENCH OF ISLAM ----must be disbanded forthwith


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 7, 2017)

Long live the   BUDDHIST COUNTRY ----*MYANMAR*


----------

